# creer un reseau local wifi a partir du mac



## xavax (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
je voudrais créer un réseau wifi à partir de mon imac. En gros je voudrais que mon imac se transforme en routeur. Est ce possible? 
J'ai trouvé la solution en partageant la connexion internet mais je ne veux pas que les machines qui se connectent au mac accèdent à internet.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (1 Juin 2012)

Tu créés un réseau : Icône AirPort dans la barre de menu/Créer un réseau.
Dans Pomme/Préférences Système/Partage, tu décoches le partage internet.


----------

